# Outlook 2011 - Différer le message & accusé de réception



## sbouleau (13 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai Microsoft office dernière version 2011 sur mon Mac Book Pro et sur OUTLOOK j'ai 2 problème par rapport au bon vieux pc :
1. Je ne trouve pas la manip pour différer l'envoi d'un message à une heure et un jour précis
2. Je ne trouve pas non plus a manip pour mettre en option l'accusé de réception.

Merci de votre aide

Sébastien


----------



## Aliboron (13 Février 2011)

sbouleau a dit:


> 1. Je ne trouve pas la manip pour différer l'envoi d'un message à une heure et un jour précis
> 2. Je ne trouve pas non plus a manip pour mettre en option l'accusé de réception.


Outlook 2011, même s'il porte le même nom que les versions Windows, est une application différente, conçue sur des bases différentes, même s'il en reprend assez largement le look et les fonctionnalités. 

Pour l'envoi différé, je ne sais pas précisément comment cela fonctionne dans les versions Windows. Mais pour le moment, ce n'est pas possible avec la version pour Mac. Est-ce une fonction assurée par le serveur Exchange directement (ce qui serait le plus logique, puisqu'il reste en fonction 24h/24) ? Est-ce directement géré dans Outlook (et donc uniquement lorsque la machine est allumée) ?

Pour l'accusé de réception, c'est clair que ce n'est pas possible ni prévu, du moins pour le moment puisqu'on n'a pas la possibilité d'ajouter d'en-têtes supplémentaires (et ce n'est même pas possible en passant par un AppleScript). Mais bon, vu l'utilité de la chose, ça n'est pas trop grave quand même.

Dans les deux cas, si cette fonction te manque, n'oublie pas de le faire savoir à Microsoft, par exemple via le menu "Aide" > "Envoyer des commentaires..."


----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Il est ici question du paramétrage d'un logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------

